# Question regarding Ich and Microscopes



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Is it possible to see the ich parasite in the skin cells of a fish with a home microscope, or would you need an electron microscope?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

It's probably possible. Most eukaryotes are visible with a decent microscope, as far as I know. Would be interesting to see. 

If you plan to gather a skin sample from a live fish, be very careful, and if you haven't done something similar before, I wouldn't recommend it. 

I'd be interested to hear how it goes, if you do it .


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The book says you can see them @ 50-120X


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, I didn't find anything...except some cryptosporidium I think


----------

